# Keeping ducks or chickens with other aviary birds??



## christianj04 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hiya. Just wondering, can you keep ducks or chickens with other aviary birds in an aviary? 
I only ask cause when I bought some of my birds of a breeder I walked round with him to see his aviary while he got them and he had a chicken in there? 
If so I'd like to hatch a duck to add to my collection?
I have a mix of zebra finch, diamond doves, canary and quails


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Ducks are obviously waterfowl and will need special care compared to your other birds. The high water content may upset the drier environment the birds are used to aswell.


----------



## rosemaryw (Apr 2, 2012)

Although this is an old post i just thought I would say that I would never keep hens in an aviary with small birds. We live in Spain and thought a snake was getting in somewhere as we had lost a canary, 5 Bengalese finches and 3 diamond finches....it was actually the chickens that had eaten them. We saw her catch one and before we could get to her, it was gone!


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Ducks or ducklings are definitely "NO", everyone who keep ducks know that they cause a huge mess and they also turn the water into mud which your aviary birds might have a hard time finding fresh clean water, and adult ducks will make massacres in there! I remember my adult female duck killing zebra finches in my aviary.

Chicks are fine if they will stay in the aviary TEMPORARILY!! Chicks can get aggressive and may fight off your aviary birds from the seed tray or bowl. Adult chickens will harm your birds big time!!
The point is...
Compare the sizes of your birds to chickens and ducks and you'll see the sheer difference !!


----------

